# Grand River harbor



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Haven't been able to make it north yet and planning to troll the Grand Wednesday. Is it getting late to fish the river mouth and breakwallls? Have they headed upstream already?


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Giving it a try late morning tomorrow. Will let you know if we get into them. Strong westwinds, may head up the river a little


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Please do. I was looking at this weekend and a chilly front coming, then supposed to warm up mid week. I'm hoping the warm up has them moving. Good excuse to take a mid week day off of work too. Usually my fall steelhead trip is my last boat ride for the year too. New depth finder to test. Dang I'm ready to go fishing.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

My buddy has been getting quite a few each day trolling floating rapalas up by the bridge


----------



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

Trolled harbor area Thursday with no luck. A lot of guys on wall. Guy in booth told me they landed 6 on Wednesday. Saw 1 being landed while I was there.


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

Trolled up the river, my brother and I landed 4. Just fished for a few hours.
Little Cleo’s and Storm Jr ThunderStick. One was super thick!


----------



## POWERB8 (Oct 22, 2021)

WOW! Nice catches, boys! I'm trying to get out, but other priorities are winning the battle! Tomorrow - I hope!


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Great. Nice trip and glad to see they're in the area. Thanks for the info.


----------



## MechMark (Nov 3, 2021)

Some quality fish there. Definitely like seeing them run big.


----------



## WalleyeWalt (Apr 14, 2021)

I’ve only caught them in big water, do they hit like a jackhammer when they are coming up into rivers too? Those are nice fish!


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

I think they hit and fight harder out on the lake, I use the same gear trolling the lake for eyes, a big one hammers the rod and runs the drag. If drag is too tight your lure is broken off.
Caught this one today.


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

The few I've been able to hook into while trolling sure have.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

Never had one not peel the drag on me in the harbours and rivers...usually with more jumps than out on the lake too


----------



## DancinBear (Apr 21, 2009)

The time is now for sure. All the way till April if it’s fishable. I use spinning gear and small crappie planer boards. They fight like hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I went up this morning to the fair port break wall. What a beautiful day for October! I got the big skunk. Bugs everywhere and plenty of bait in the water. I threw spoons, spinners and jerk baits and came up empty. Maybe next time!


----------



## RJH68 (Sep 3, 2019)

promag said:


> I went up this morning to the fair port break wall. What a beautiful day for October! I got the big skunk. Bugs everywhere and plenty of bait in the water. I threw spoons, spinners and jerk baits and came up empty. Maybe next time!


On both Saturday and Sunday while launching from Fairport running up the river to fish. We did see people fighting fish off the break wall both days. They were all casting to the east since the winds were so strong from the west. Not sure what they were casting.


----------



## promag (Aug 21, 2011)

I’ve had bad luck the last time I was up during the full moon or right after. I was just happy to be able to get out on such a nice day. I actually haven’t caught a steelhead in quite a while been more focused on saugeye the past few years.


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll be happy with one or two, boat hooked up and rolling in the morning. The last few times I've been up there only had a few hits and no hookups. Thanks for the input.


----------



## webothfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Beautiful day on the river, not crowded, a little breezy, two hard strikes on cleos, no hookups. Still better than a day of work.


----------

